# Captain health and well being update



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

.,.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

,,,


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

.-.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

The first day I got him. He looked awful. Dirty, matted fur, unruly, and rightfully scared because he didn't know what was going on.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

....


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Captain on his new bed.


----------



## newlie

What a beautiful boy he is! And what a difference in the "before" and "after" shots! You've done a wonderful thing with him, Barbie>


----------



## CindyMDBecker

He's beautiful! :wub:


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

*3 week pupdate*

Today captain had a checkup at the vet. He got some booster shots, a round of deworming, and checked out by the vet. The first day I got Captain he was 64 lbs. Today he was 65.3, let's say 65... I also measured him today from the floor to the top of his shoulders ( is this called the withers?) and he was 27 inches tall. The vet says he is very underweight, but he isn't concerned about malabsorption issues. He said because Captain's blood work was clear, and he hasn't lost weight, hasn't had diahrrea or vomiting, he wouldn't be concerned about EPI or some other malabsorption issue. Just incase, he got his second round of deworming though. I think I am going to slightly increase his food, and hopefully that should help. I will be taking him back to the vet in a week or week and a half, and will weigh him again then. Hopefully we will be on the incline. A healthy weight for him I ink would be 85-90 lbs. He is a larger gsd, and would be a healthy lean weight at that size. Right now, I still feel the bones in his skull, I feel his hip bones sticking out, and every notch on his spine. He is fluffy so looks a healthy weight until you actually feel him. It is pretty deceiving.

As far as his behavior, I am proud to report he has been an angel in the house. Little by little I have been exposing him to new scenarios. Today for the first time I left him loose in the house while I was gone for 15 minutes. I left a hidden camera on him. When I got home the house was still the same. I watched the video and after a few whimpers and wines, he went And laid down by the front door until I came home. Yay!! He has never had an accident in the house also, and never chewed up anything. Then again, I am with him pretty much all day long so he wouldn't have a chance to even if he wanted haha. 

He has met dogs, people, and children. All have been excellent encounters. On a walk we saw some cats... Not so good! I am okay with that though because I will never have cats in my home-allergies. At the vet today, he growled a bit when they were trying to grab him to do the shots. He did lay still though so they could do it. I was so proud of him!! The first time he was at the vet he was shuffling around, growling, baring teeth, trying to bite, wouldn't sit still. He has come such a long way In a short time. 

I exposed captain to dock jumping. We went to a facility nearby where a lady has property and trains herding dogs. She has agility, rally obedience, dock jumping, lure coursing, etc... I had a hunch captain would take to dock jumping because he has such a high toy drive, but little prey drive and would play fetch until his legs fell off if he could. Haha. And his previous owners telling me he liked to swim. So we did it! We went out to the dock and about 3 border collies were following captain barking like banshees, but Captain could care less about them. He saw the toy. The moment I threw it in the water, captain hesitated a bit, then stumbled into the water on his own. Swam back. The second time I threw it, he jumped off the dock and swam back with it in his mouth, and dropped the toy back on the dock like a BOSS!! And we had much more of that, that day. I was right, my dog is a darned natural at dock jumping!! I can't wait to take him back!

Yesterday was such a big deal for us too. We went to in n out burger. The guy came to take our order, and captain was looking at him. As he finished getting our order, captain followed him with his eyes, and as the guy walked away captain barked!! Omg! Captain actually barks!!? 

Then last night when I heard the garage opening and knew my husband was coming home, I said "captain ! Who is that!? Is that daddy!?" And captain barked!! Then we ran downstairs together And captain barked 3 more barks!! 

I am so happy to know my dog actually barks now! I was getting worried that he would never bark. Captain is becoming a dog now. And that's the way I like it.


----------



## Debanneball

Captain is finally home!


----------



## Sunflowers

Is this the dog you say is emaciated?

My dog is 27 inches tall and weighs 65 pounds.


----------



## Lark

Barbie you are funny. You have no idea how hard I worked to get my dog to SHUT UP. You would love mine. He adores the sound of his own voice.

Captain looks great.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Lark said:


> Barbie you are funny. You have no idea how hard I worked to get my dog to SHUT UP. You would love mine. He adores the sound of his own voice.
> 
> Captain looks great.


Omg LETS TRADE! I love a dog with a nice deep bark. Haha jk


----------



## KathrynApril

That's so cool that you have a place to go do dock diving with him. I tried looking for a place for Dinozzo around here and couldn't find anything.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool pics!


----------



## Colie CVT

He sounds like he is coming along!

It takes time for a dog who wasn't in a great situation to learn they are safe. The more confident and the safer that they feel the bolder they will become. I had a rough year with my girl when I first got her. That summer especially I considered time and time again to return to her to the breeder, but we stuck it through and finally found our groove.


----------



## llombardo

KathrynApril said:


> That's so cool that you have a place to go do dock diving with him. I tried looking for a place for Dinozzo around here and couldn't find anything.


Paw Law Dog Training. She has and a dock and does dock diving training.


----------



## Stonevintage

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Today captain had a checkup at the vet. He got some booster shots, a round of deworming, and checked out by the vet. The first day I got Captain he was 64 lbs. Today he was 65.3, let's say 65... I also measured him today from the floor to the top of his shoulders ( is this called the withers?) and he was 27 inches tall. The vet says he is very underweight, but he isn't concerned about malabsorption issues. He said because Captain's blood work was clear, and he hasn't lost weight, hasn't had diahrrea or vomiting, he wouldn't be concerned about EPI or some other malabsorption issue. Just incase, he got his second round of deworming though. I think I am going to slightly increase his food, and hopefully that should help. I will be taking him back to the vet in a week or week and a half, and will weigh him again then. Hopefully we will be on the incline. A healthy weight for him I ink would be 85-90 lbs. He is a larger gsd, and would be a healthy lean weight at that size. Right now, I still feel the bones in his skull, I feel his hip bones sticking out, and every notch on his spine. He is fluffy so looks a healthy weight until you actually feel him. It is pretty deceiving.
> 
> As far as his behavior, I am proud to report he has been an angel in the house. Little by little I have been exposing him to new scenarios. Today for the first time I left him loose in the house while I was gone for 15 minutes. I left a hidden camera on him. When I got home the house was still the same. I watched the video and after a few whimpers and wines, he went And laid down by the front door until I came home. Yay!! He has never had an accident in the house also, and never chewed up anything. Then again, I am with him pretty much all day long so he wouldn't have a chance to even if he wanted haha.
> 
> He has met dogs, people, and children. All have been excellent encounters. On a walk we saw some cats... Not so good! I am okay with that though because I will never have cats in my home-allergies. At the vet today, he growled a bit when they were trying to grab him to do the shots. He did lay still though so they could do it. I was so proud of him!! The first time he was at the vet he was shuffling around, growling, baring teeth, trying to bite, wouldn't sit still. He has come such a long way In a short time.
> 
> I exposed captain to dock jumping. We went to a facility nearby where a lady has property and trains herding dogs. She has agility, rally obedience, dock jumping, lure coursing, etc... I had a hunch captain would take to dock jumping because he has such a high toy drive, but little prey drive and would play fetch until his legs fell off if he could. Haha. And his previous owners telling me he liked to swim. So we did it! We went out to the dock and about 3 border collies were following captain barking like banshees, but Captain could care less about them. He saw the toy. The moment I threw it in the water, captain hesitated a bit, then stumbled into the water on his own. Swam back. The second time I threw it, he jumped off the dock and swam back with it in his mouth, and dropped the toy back on the dock like a BOSS!! And we had much more of that, that day. I was right, my dog is a darned natural at dock jumping!! I can't wait to take him back!
> 
> Yesterday was such a big deal for us too. We went to in n out burger. The guy came to take our order, and captain was looking at him. As he finished getting our order, captain followed him with his eyes, and as the guy walked away captain barked!! Omg! Captain actually barks!!?
> 
> Then last night when I heard the garage opening and knew my husband was coming home, I said "captain ! Who is that!? Is that daddy!?" And captain barked!! Then we ran downstairs together And captain barked 3 more barks!!
> 
> I am so happy to know my dog actually barks now! I was getting worried that he would never bark. Captain is becoming a dog now. And that's the way I like it.


Wow Barbie - You are a pretty amazing person! I must admit, your posts were pretty rocky to me until now. You have Captains trust and so soon! You are bringing him to the point where he is literally taking the "leap" knowing it's all fun and everything's ok. Awesome!

His barks as well as the dock diving reflect his trusting and bond with you now. Good Job! Love it when we can literally see a situation like this come to more than anyone expected. You and Captain Rock!


----------



## Asten

What a beautiful story :wub:


----------



## dogma13

He's really coming along,you should be proud


----------



## kelbonc

Happy for you and Captain!!


----------



## Ruger Monster

Loved reading this update on Captain!! He looks great and it sounds like he is improving so very much! Wonderful job  

I am hoping Ruger is interesting in some dock diving ... they have a dock dog club nearby. We love being around the water so much, it would be great if he got into that as an activity, even if he only does it mostly for fun. We have a wildlife expo every year, and they do Dock Dogs for fun & competition. Most are labs and border collies, but there was a Rottweiler and Weimeraner this year competing. Would love to put a GSD up there to give them a run for their money too


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Ruger Monster said:


> Loved reading this update on Captain!! He looks great and it sounds like he is improving so very much! Wonderful job
> 
> I am hoping Ruger is interesting in some dock diving ... they have a dock dog club nearby. We love being around the water so much, it would be great if he got into that as an activity, even if he only does it mostly for fun. We have a wildlife expo every year, and they do Dock Dogs for fun & competition. Most are labs and border collies, but there was a Rottweiler and Weimeraner this year competing. Would love to put a GSD up there to give them a run for their money too


That's awesome! If you are able to take him I would love to see pics. As long as ruger (IMO) has a strong toy drive, likes water, and loves playing fetch,myou have a chance at dock diving. 

Captain I was told liked water and to swim. When I realized that his whole world fades away when we are playing fetch, and fetch is the ONLY thing he cares about, I was like hmmm... Seems like he would do anything for his toy? Anything... .?? Like jumping off a dock into water? Hahah. That's why I had that feeling. And sure enough. He took to it like a fish to water.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Hahah. Captain is so long he hangs off his dog bed.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Captain looks great and sounds like he is adjusting really well.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Captain trying to lick me while I take selfies with him.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

He had just licked my eye! Bad boy hahah.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

At the park today


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Took Captain to the vet today. He weighed 66 lbs so he is up 2 lbs from when I got him!! He did really good today at the vet, his growling was like a low purr. He sat still, and even let them take his temperature. He was able to get his muzzle taken off and the vet tech gave him cookies and he greeted her nicely. Such a big change from the first time at the vet. First time He was squirming and growling and snapping, trying to hide from the vets. It's like night and day. Afterwards I felt bad for him (cause they took his temperature a*k*a he was violated lol) so I rewarded him with some fetch at a park. They also have like a little agility course and he A CTUALLY did it ALL!!! I was sooooo crazy with joy. I had been teaching him "jump jump" with his favorite ball, and he would jump really high to get it. So when I took him to the agility course, I said the jump jump as I held the ball over the jumps and he did it! And then I threw the ball through the tunnels and he went in. The ramp was a breeze, I just said my usual "up up, dooowwn" and he knew. Anyway things have been going great! This will be my last update for a while probably until something major in his life happens again. Possibly when he starts dock jumping in the summer. Thanks for reading!!


----------



## newlie

Great pictures, Barbie! He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## royals17

YAY!!! I'm so happy everything's going so well! And he's barking for you, too!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool! He looks great!


----------



## dogma13

Glad things are going well for you and Captain


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

royals17 said:


> YAY!!! I'm so happy everything's going so well! And he's barking for you, too!


Omg yes!!! I forgot to mention... Today when I was mopping the house, captain was in his crate with the door unlocked on the crate. (The crate fAces the front door so he doesn't miss any action) I had the front door open but the screen door closed. He saw a lady walking by my house and he went "grrrRRUFFF!" Omg omg omg Captain barked at her!!! I couldn't believe it! I guess the dog DOES bark. I am so proud of him! Thanks to my Captain for protecting the house, or at least seeming like he is protecting it haha.


----------



## royals17

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Omg yes!!! I forgot to mention... Today when I was mopping the house, captain was in his crate with the door unlocked on the crate. (The crate fAces the front door so he doesn't miss any action) I had the front door open but the screen door closed. He saw a lady walking by my house and he went "grrrRRUFFF!" Omg omg omg Captain barked at her!!! I couldn't believe it! I guess the dog DOES bark. I am so proud of him! Thanks to my Captain for protecting the house, or at least seeming like he is protecting it haha.


That's so great! I'm so glad Captain is adjusting and working out so well. Congrats!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Went to a local store today that specializes in b.a.r.f. Got Captain two huge bones for him to work on. He is loving it!! $12 for two huge bones! Their prices are pretty affordable


----------



## SuperG

What kind of bones are those?.....they looked smoked in the picture....perhaps??


SuperG


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

I'm not sure if they are smoked but they are beef bones.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

I have some updates on captain I would like to put out there for fun.

Today I weighed him on the same scale I weighed him last week. Last week he weighed 69, this week he weighed 71 lbs!! I weighed him like 3-4 times today to be sure it was accurate and it kept saying 71.4, 71.6, 71.2... Basically 71. I am so proud of him! And so happy he is now officially out of the 60's yayyyy.

Also, we have renamed him. Before it was Captain Rambone, but after getting to know him we realized he isn't as kick butt as Rambo, so one day we were sitting eating captain crunch. And we said something about "captain crunch" and captain came running to us naturally because his name is captain. So the name just kind of stuck, it's sort of silly and goofy and fun like his personality! So we think it is perfect. 

So far captain has been with us about 2 months. His "probationary period" per my husband is up at the end of this month, and then we will decide if we are keeping him. I think it is more of a formality at this point, and I think I even have a secretly recorded video of my husband saying that he likes captain and he can stay with us. Tehehe... Anyway, up to this point captain has met people from all walks of life.

He has met adults, elderly, children, all different races, height, shapes, sizes, ages. He has met babies, and even smelled a baby in a stroller and just kept walking after a short sniff. He has met all kinds of dogs as well. He gets along and is polite with all or ignores them. 

I have learned though that he does not tolerate other dogs well that will take his toys. His toys are his whole world right now. He pretty much has a one track mind. If a dog steals his toy, he will chase after the toy until he gets it back. Or he will growl and chase off the dog to get his toy back. He has been challenged by A dog once. It was a boxer, and pretty much, captain just ran away (to me) as I called him. He does not like cats but that is fine by me. He does well inside stores, meets everyone great, loves getting cookies, and will look at fish/gerbils/snakes/birds/hamsters with no problem. 

He is also being left home alone out of the crate for up to two hours now. And he does fine. Except today I found a paper napkin on the floor which isn't a really big deal to me. But because it is so cute how guilty captain looks when I found it, I wanted to record it. I sounded like I was upset but I was trying to hold back my laugh the whole time. He is so funny when he is being shamed. So here it is:

http://youtu.be/mbWSys-w8jI


----------



## Chip18

I also think I remember the rocky start?? Hard to believe it's the same dog??

By and large puppies are easy to adore, when you take on a rescue and things start to go sideways...then it's "gut check time!" 

Do you figure out "how to make it work" or do you say screw it "off to the pound you go dog!"

Those of us that have had "rescues" that later crop up with "issues" down the road and we stick it out with the dog, by and large we find that if we chose to persevere...yeah we made the right call!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Yes chip, thank you. I'm very happy with captains progress in his weight going from 64lbs to now 71. He is feeling better everyday and less boney.

Yes, we also had a rough start. Not because of him, because of me, and my requirements. Pretty much, captain has not met my one major requirement. I want him to be a great protective and alert guard dog. 

That is what I wanted, and I have realized that captain is just too goofy, silly, funny, and loving to be a "killer guard dog" lol. I pretty much feel like I have a golden retriever in a german shepherd outfit. 

Anyway, after these months, I think that even if he is not what I wanted, he is what I needed. Sailor was an awesome guard dog. Very protective, and always making his "rounds" surveying the house and the property. I couldn't take him anywhere though. No trips to the park, petco, petsmart, anywhere in public, couldn't take him out to eat at chipotle or any outdoor area. And he was terrified of water. Would not even walk next to a sprinkler. But he was an awesome bodyguard.

Captain on the other hand, I can take him anywhere I please. It's not even an issue. I'm pretty sure if I took him to grand central station and lined up 100 people to pet him he would be fine. We have so much more of a free and active outdoorsy lifestyle now with captain, more so than we had with Sailor. He loves to swim and I look forward to paddleboarding with him now which was only a dream with sailor. 

As a bodyguard though? He sucks. Haha I say that with love though. I'm pretty sure captain will never be a protection dog but I'll just accept him for who he is and dust off my 9mm if I feel I need protection. Lol


----------



## Chip18

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Anyway, after these months, I think that even if he is not what I wanted, he is what I needed.


And that right there is very profound and it is also what those who throw in the towel on a (rescue) dog will never know!

My Boxer was pretty much as you describe Sailor pretty much go anywhere and never give her a second thought, though not out of sight of me! She was a dog that would walk or drive off with anyone! 

Both my Dominant males had issues (management required) Gunther's was other dogs, though he "proved" he was better than I realized! He did love people however and Rocky GSD? On leash around people only, 100 people with him...yeah not gonna happen!

So he was a new experience for me but it's all good! 

Let us know when it's "offical!"


----------



## Saphire

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> He Except today I found a paper napkin on the floor which isn't a really big deal to me. But because it is so cute how guilty captain looks when I found it, I wanted to record it. I sounded like I was upset but I was trying to hold back my laugh the whole time. He is so funny when he is being shamed. So here it is:
> 
> http://youtu.be/mbWSys-w8jI


I could not watch the whole video. I found it horribly dosturbing. For someone who claims to be a trainer, this is an example of how to damage your relationship with your dog. 
Your dog is afraid and you continue to yell at him because it's funny?

No responsible and reputable trainer would behave this way for their own enjoyment.

Find a new job.


----------



## My2shepherds

I agree with Saphire on this one enough was enough... he was clearly trying to show you how your tone was affecting him by rolling onto his back... I am a firm believer in discipline and structure with my dogs and laugh frequently at their posturing when caught being naughty but this was not funny.... at least not to me.


----------



## RockyK9

Saphire said:


> I could not watch the whole video. I found it horribly dosturbing. For someone who claims to be a trainer, this is an example of how to damage your relationship with your dog.
> Your dog is afraid and you continue to yell at him because it's funny?
> 
> No responsible and reputable trainer would behave this way for their own enjoyment.
> 
> Find a new job.


 I agree . What are you trying to do here? Is there a point?


----------



## dogma13

Barbie,I always enjoy your threads and posts,but did find this video disturbing.It made me think of people who rub their dog's noses in their mess to house train.Not cool


----------



## SuperG

Saphire said:


> I could not watch the whole video. I found it horribly dosturbing. For someone who claims to be a trainer, this is an example of how to damage your relationship with your dog.
> Your dog is afraid and you continue to yell at him because it's funny?
> 
> No responsible and reputable trainer would behave this way for their own enjoyment.
> 
> Find a new job.



Have to wholeheartedly agree .....

Barbie,

Why in the world would you beat a dog down like this ? As a supposed professional trainer, I have to assume you appreciate that a dog lives in the present...the moment...like NOW. Your "technique" must be cutting edge as it flies in the face of the most obvious.

Yes, I quit watching it as well...watching Captain cower like that is disturbing. You knocked that dog down big time...great confidence builder...geeezzzzzz

There is one redeeming quality to this video....and that is, what one should never to do.

I'm hoping this is some kind of April Fool's Day joke or something.....


SuperG


----------



## osito23

Saphire said:


> I could not watch the whole video. I found it horribly dosturbing. For someone who claims to be a trainer, this is an example of how to damage your relationship with your dog.
> Your dog is afraid and you continue to yell at him because it's funny?
> 
> No responsible and reputable trainer would behave this way for their own enjoyment.
> 
> Find a new job.


I agree 110%; I had to stop watching that video. What were you trying to accomplish here? The dog had no clue why you were yelling at him, just that you were angry, and he was trying to appease you. And for what, a NAPKIN?! Good grief. Maybe he would be better off in another home.


----------



## GatorDog

Why would you ever expect this dog to want to protect you when you do stupid crap like this to him?


----------



## Steve Strom

Ah, now "Externship" makes sense.


----------



## Sunflowers

What you are seeing is the dog cowering in response to your tone and body language, dogs are incapable of guilt.

Why Does My Dog Look Guilty?


----------



## SkoobyDoo

> He is so funny when he is being shamed.


Watching a dog cower and cringe is funny??


----------



## Jax08

Couldn't watch it all. *** Removed by Admin ***


----------



## Nikitta

I couldn't finish watching that. It is not one bit funny making your dog cower like that. What's the matter with you?


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Sorry Barbie I am with the rest of the posters. In the minute you yelled "captain what is this" I killed the video.


----------



## SkoobyDoo

Psychological abuse is as bad or even worse then physical abuse of these sensitive pets!

For over 2minutes you screetched at that poor dog who just wants to love and be loved. You may as well have taken a baseball bat to him!

He has no idea what you are doing and you taught him absolutely nothing except that you are an unpredictable maniac.

I feel so horrible for that poor dog :nono:

Here's an idea! Set him up for success instead of failure and everyone but most importantly the dog, will feel better! 

I can't imagine who would do this to a dog, _think it's funny_, and fail to realize how damaging this type thing is!


----------



## katieliz

oh BarbieLoves, oh my gosh, oh my GOSH. I too had to stop the video when you were yelling at him and when I saw his reaction. it made me slightly sick to my stomach. Something tells me this must have been how you were treated when you were a child and made a mistake, because shaming a human (or an animal) is learned behavior. You simply cannot, CANNOT treat these dogs like this and you could not POSSIBLY think it's FUNNY??? I hope you will not be angry at the reactions you are getting from people here and that maybe you will learn something from this, because I am here to tell you without a doubt in my mind that you are doing unrepairable damage to the relationship you have with this dog. Yes, they do live in the moment, however, somewhere in the back of this dog's mind there is a memory that he cannot totally trust you and that you are unpredictable. Oh girl, what you are doing here is so wrong, so wrong. And so was whoever did it to you. Please stop doing this to him and never do it again. The little bit of the video I watched hurt my heart.


----------



## Jack's Dad

I feel so sorry for your dog. Do you enjoy watching your dog cower. 

Dogs deserve our respect for what they are, so I hope he finds a home that will give him that.


----------



## Stonevintage

I thought something was off with the trainer stories. Please stop, find the dog a new home. All the junk you buy him and all the places you take him mean nothing if you use your dog as a verbal punching bag.


----------



## Sunflowers

YouTube now says the video has been removed by the user.

Maybe Barbie realized a few things.

Barbie, for the sake of your dog, please look at this thread and get some of the books recommended.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0502-books-about-dog-psychology-behavior.html


----------



## katieliz

That's good, I believe BarbieLoves really didn't know the ramifications of that behavior, and I am hoping that people here will not be too judgemental because, as I said in my prior post, when someone does that to another being, it's almost always been done to them...and they don't realize what they're doing. Surely no one would post a video like that if they understood. So shaming her just perpetuates the cycle. Glad the video is gone and hope that maybe some enlightenment resulted from the whole thing.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Thank you all for your responses. I removed it so as not to hurt anyone's feelings further. Here is another video of captain goofing around in the yard.

http://youtu.be/BoVURGTdntw


----------



## Sunflowers

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I removed it so as not to hurt anyone's feelings further. Here is another video of captain goofing around in the yard.
> 
> http://youtu.be/BoVURGTdntw


This is not about hurting anyone else's feelings.

You realized the video makes you look really bad, and removed it so no one else would see it.

Learn from this, and build a good relationship with your dog.


----------



## Saphire

Please don't represent yourself as a trainer but instead please start reading and learning about dog behaviour and how to build strong bonds and trust.

If you have learned nothing from this, I truly feel badly for your dog's future.


----------



## My2shepherds

Sometimes seeing our actions through others' eyes can be a wake up call... 

He is a gorgeous looking, happy boy in the victory lap video... :wub:


----------



## Nikitta

Maybe you need to think of your dogs feelings instead of being worried about ours. He came from an abusive situation before you got him. You thinking it is funny to mentally abuse him makes me wonder if you don't need to find a different kind of work instead of training dogs.


----------



## SuperG

katieliz said:


> Glad the video is gone and hope that maybe some enlightenment resulted from the whole thing.


You sound like you are in the business of working with broken people from your assessment posted earlier. Question for you regarding videos...perhaps you meant you are glad the video is gone so others do not have to view it. Sometimes a person can watch a video of themselves and view it as an outsider of sorts....creates a disconnect...with a more objective view of themselves....This day and age where everything is videoed, it does give people an opportunity to view their behavior in an unequivocal format which allows for absolutely no wiggle room and/or denial.


SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom

My2shepherds said:


> Sometimes seeing our actions through others' eyes can be a wake up call...
> 
> He is a gorgeous looking, happy boy in the victory lap video... :wub:


Happy? Maybe that he's got some room to avoid :crazy: and show just how un-trusting he is.


----------



## My2shepherds

Steve Strom said:


> Happy? Maybe that he's got some room to avoid :crazy: and show just how un-trusting he is.


 I have gotten a similar look occaisionally from one of my girls when they knew they were disobeying ... lol (usually when I would call an end to playing outside and they were not ready yet). Mostly this was the in between years of pup and teen.. thankfully they have mostly outgrown this now. 

I know the video was very bad and angered several (myself included) but continuing to lash out will not benefit Barbie or Captain ... hopefully as I said she saw her actions through our eyes and will not repeat them. What more can we do than try to encourage her to be good to him or to give him up if she is unable to?


----------



## SkoobyDoo

Barbie needs to understand that she is damaging her relationship with this dog. 
Steve strom is right, the dog looks avoidant.
Each time Barbie speaks in that high pitched strident tone, he moves further away.
Very telling video!


----------



## My2shepherds

SkoobyDoo said:


> Barbie needs to understand that she is damaging her relationship with this dog.
> Steve strom is right, the dog looks avoidant.
> Each time Barbie speaks in that high pitched strident tone, he moves further away.
> Very telling video!


 
I agree and please do not underestimate my concern for Captain...but at some point without there being a direct conversation with Barbie are we not just screeching at her while she moves further away? 

I could not finish the video either it made me sick to my stomach to see ...no amount of bashing is going to change her actions, some support and helpful suggestions might...... if not will we ever truly know anyway?


----------



## Nikitta

I'm sorry but as far as I'm concerned there is NO excuse for what she did to that poor dog. She's getting to much abuse here? WELCOME to Captains world.


----------



## Saphire

My2shepherds said:


> I agree and please do not underestimate my concern for Captain...but at some point without there being a direct conversation with Barbie are we not just screeching at her while she moves further away?
> 
> I could not finish the video either it made me sick to my stomach to see ...no amount of bashing is going to change her actions, some support and helpful suggestions might...... if not will we ever truly know anyway?


Since Barbie has posted and removed the video I see supportive posts encouraging her to educate herself so she can better establish trust and bonds with her dog. It's not sugar coated, nor should it have to be. Her post suggested she removed the video because WE found it hurtful. Does that suggest she is open to change?

I asked she not represent herself as a trainer because her level of knowledge could be dangerous to unknowing dog owners. 

I do hope she takes the advice given here and learns how to interact with her dog in a way that builds confidence and trust, not destroy it.


----------



## Nikitta

Frankly Saphire; no it doesn't. She's worried about OUR feelings? What does that mean? She doesn't give a blanketyblank about her dogs feelings? I could give a ratspatooty about her being worried about my feelings or other peoples feelings on this board. The fact that she thinks it funny to treat her poor previously abused dog so bad makes me shiver for that poor dog and any clients she has that she is training their dogs for.


----------



## martemchik

Meh…I for one have been tired of seeing her post on training advice threads with ridiculously incorrect information and facts. Someone who has no problems advertising herself on this forum as a dog trainer, and yet is constantly giving out bad advice, is not helpful to anyone.

Take a look at post #27 in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...sit-means-sit-collar-enforced-training-3.html Look at how judgmental she was about someone else’s training methods, and more importantly their bond with their dog. Someone who is constantly making statements like those, is constantly getting into discussions about people’s relationships with their dogs, someone who gives advice on aggression threads, and someone who time and time again has actually told people to rehome their dog for one reason or another or that they aren't ready for a dog…needs to be brought down a peg once in a while.

Sorry…but when she’s made the statements she’s made on this forum, given the type of advice she has, and then she post a video like that, she deserves all the wrath that people can give her. I’m personally still waiting for a dock diving video…she’s been talking about doing that for months.

We can all be whoever we want to be on the internet, not hard to make up a nice story about yourself. But I’ve seen way too many people take advice from this person, who had no idea what kind of experience she has. Hopefully now (even though the video was deleted) people will remember this thread and take that advice with a boulder of salt.

People need to look up some of her old threads and posts, the ones where she's constantly making the craziest, inherently unknowledgeable excuses for her dog's aggression and attacks on people. I'm actually surprised there wasn't more flack earlier when she was thinking about rehoming the current dog because he wouldn't bark at a door and wasn't "protective." When people encouraged her to go to a PROTECTION trainer and get the dog evaluated, she insisted that a BEHAVIORIST would be better for that job. Shows the level of knowledge someone has about dog behavior...


----------



## Steve Strom

Lol, externship to Sit mean Sit. I'd get the idea they were trying to get rid of me.


----------



## Chip18

katieliz said:


> That's good, I believe BarbieLoves really didn't know the ramifications of that behavior, and I am hoping that people here will not be too judgemental because, as I said in my prior post, when someone does that to another being, it's almost always been done to them...and they don't realize what they're doing. Surely no one would post a video like that if they understood. So shaming her just perpetuates the cycle. Glad the video is gone and hope that maybe some enlightenment resulted from the whole thing.


Aww I always miss stuff! Suddenly getting a lot less flack on the Boxer Boards...people are "finally getting a clue!":laugh:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Patience and benefit of the doubt are good. I'm a big believer in that and have paid for it too. 

However, at some point it becomes a matter of this:

"When someone shows you who they really are, believe them the first time" ~ Maya Angelou.

Allison, you are **so** far behind the curve. I get the feeling you come to this board to glean tid bits of info to help prop you up as a trainer.

God knows I've screwed up and made mistakes. If you want to be a dog trainer go to work at a kennel. Start with cleaning runs, feeding and caring for dogs. Work your way up under a mentor. Earn your creds "the old fashioned way". You don't have a regular job so you actually have the luxury, the opportunity to learn and make this a career, _if_ you really have the passion and ethic.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Patience and benefit of the doubt are good. I'm a big believer in that and have paid for it too.
> 
> However, at some point it becomes a matter of this:
> 
> "When someone shows you who they really are, believe them the first time" ~ Maya Angelou.
> 
> Allison, you are **so** far behind the curve. I get the feeling you come to this board to glean tid bits of info to help prop you up as a trainer.
> 
> God knows I've screwed up and made mistakes. If you want to be a dog trainer go to work at a kennel. Start with cleaning runs, feeding and caring for dogs. Work your way up under a mentor. Earn your creds "the old fashioned way". You don't have a regular job so you actually have the luxury, the opportunity to learn and make this a career, _if_ you really have the passion and ethic.


This. Exactly this.


----------



## onyx'girl

removing the video was a good idea....hopefully captain, or whatever you renamed him, won't bite you and then be blamed for his disgressions. I agree with Jacks dad....  so sad to know dogs are being 'rescued' and then set up to fail.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Barbie, I have to add my 2 cents worth. I, too, could not watch what you did to that poor dog. And you are so wrong, my feelings weren't hurt, I was angry that someone would abuse a dog that way. Please realize that just as with children, dogs, too, can be abused verbally, not just physically. What you did there was no different than a dog owner who comes home to find the dog pooped or peed in the house, hours before. The owner berates the animal, and probably punishes him, then relates the whole thing saying, "You should have seen him. He knew exactly what he did!"

NO. What that dog knew was that the owner's body language and tone of voice meant anger, and the dog didn't have a clue why, not a clue that he had even done anything wrong. All he knew right then was that his owner was angry and he'd better keep out of his way or be submissive or react in anger, whichever reaction that particular dog might show, flight or fight. 

I even heard a hint of the same criticism in your second video.

You are fortunate for your own sake that your dog is not the type that might react by protecting himself.

Susan


----------



## Kaiser's Girl

I agree with My2Shepherds. Barbie already knows what everyone thinks about the video she posted and there is no point in discussing it further. Barbie I think Captian looks like a happy boy in the second video.


----------



## SkoobyDoo

> All he knew right then was that his owner was angry and he'd better keep out of his way or be submissive or react in anger, whichever reaction that particular dog might show, flight or fight.


I think this actually needs to be reiterated because when a dog submits that means they are trying to avoid consequences!
And despite submitting the berating continued for over 2 minutes!

To relate this to the wolf world once a wolf submits the conflict is over! The alpha or leader moves on and forgets and forgives.
This is traumatic for the dog because he is doing everything right and the owner is still screetching on and on. Ignoring the submissive behavior.
Just. Not. Right :-(

And I am posting this because other may be reading and can learn from this and hopefully Barbie can too!


----------



## SuperG

Kaiser's Girl said:


> I think Captian looks like a happy boy in the second video.



I don't.... doesn't mean I am correct...just my opinion.

SuperG


----------



## katieliz

And I thought the same thing as Susan in the second video. Do you realize that the way you speak to your dog makes him not trust you completely. BarbieLoves, I'm sorry, I'm not sure where you learned it's okay to do this, or where you got the idea that this an effective way to "train" a dog, maybe you don't even recognize how destructive it is. He is so beautiful. Please don't shame him. Shaming, whether to people or animals is never good or constructive in any way. And surely is not funny,(that's what makes me feel you might not even know what you're doing isn't right).


----------



## Steve Strom

I don't think the video with the stick is related to the shrill, ear piercing, screeching just for laughs from the removed video. Look at one of her other "training" videos. The classic, I already taught him to drop it. Ripping it out of his mouth isn't the same as him dropping it. I'd bet there are more reason's then that for him not to trust her.


----------



## selzer

I did not see the napkin video. I am not going to comment on it (as I did not see it), but I have rarely seen the people here be in such agreement in telling someone something very negative. Which means, that there has to be a lot of truth in what these people are trying to tell you Barbie.

I do not want for you to leave the forum. We all started somewhere with our dogs, and by watching how others treat their dogs, and how they work with their dogs, we can learn if we are open to the idea that we aren't perfect. 

Negative feedback is a hard pill to swallow. I hope things simmer down now, and you can make something positive out of this. Maybe take a couple of days to relax, and then watch the vids again, and try to see what they are seeing. If that makes you a better owner, and a better trainer, it will be worth it.


----------



## Chip18

From Boxers I learned the difference between "SIT" and "Sit," that was more then 12 years ago! I still to this day remember the "look" I got from my Boxer/Pitt mix when I told him to "SIT" in anger...never did that again with another dog!


----------



## Nikitta

Anyone who thinks it's funny to watch a dog cower in front of them doesn't deserve to call herself a dog trainer. I could say a lot more but Barbie, get professional help and send Captain to a better home.


----------



## royals17

Kaiser's Girl said:


> I agree with My2Shepherds. Barbie already knows what everyone thinks about the video she posted and there is no point in discussing it further. Barbie I think Captian looks like a happy boy in the second video.


I don't think he looks happy. She's using such an accusatory tone, and every time she says something he "does a victory lap" i.e. gets away from her.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Sorry I missed all these comments. Was gone all day at the e.r. With what I thought was a heart problems. Doctors want me to follow up with primary care doctor and see if it is anxiety/panic related. Wonder why I am so panicked? Maybe because I am a horrible ass of a person? Let's see who was it that said that? I'll find the post give me a moment...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Jax08 said:


> Couldn't watch it all. *** Removed by Admin ***.


Ahhh here it is. Well, you are right people. I am a horrible human being miserable lame excuse for a dog trainer, and captain suffers everyday living with me. With constant daily abuse. As someone mentioned... Was it nikkita? That I should rehome him yes? It is clearly visible even in a video where he is running away from me that he MUST be trying to get away from me. It's in no way a possibility that he is running away because maybe he just doesn't want to give the stick back because he's not ready to let go because he is excited? it's because he FEARS for his LIFE!! Because even though I have never hit him or harmed him, I yelled at him so CLEARLY the next step means I am going to stab him 57 times right? (Sarcasm) let's just forget that I freaking rescued him, from a neglected situation, weighing only 64 pounds, matted fur, and that I have spent every day training him, feeding him, exercising him, socializing him, and that today I spent 2 hours grooming him, removing the last bits of his matted fur, and washing him. And then I weighed him. He is 73 pounds today. We played fetch today, I walked him, and it was a great day. And THAT is more love thAn "talking nice" will ever be. Then I came online to see interesting news and surprise surprise!! My thread is back up about what a miserable freaking human I am and how abusive I am. Then I started feeling pains in my chest so I went to the E.R. I guess that's what I deserve right? And I was there till 3 am. Lovely.
Maybe I will just give him away because he is so unhappy with me and I am damaging him so bad. And one day when he ends up abandoned or in a shelter, or killed, then he will be just another statistic. Suddenly living with me won't be so bad. Pass all the judgement you want haters. At the end of the day I RESCUED HIM!!! I!! ME!! Not you, I got off my ass and went to go see him. I paid cash to have him treated at the vet, and evaluated, insurance, and paid to have him groomed to remove the years of dirt and mats, and feces when I first got him. ME! Did you do this for him? Heck no! So hate as much as you want on me and when you go to bed at night you can cry your little eyes out about how captain must be suffering each night with such a monster animal abuser, but you dont live my life and you don't know how much I care for this dog and spoil him and give him everything he needs and more. I hope a moderator sees this thread and closes it. I am so sick of you judgemental jerks that think because you see one thing of someone yelling that they must yell everyday and this is how they are. My favorite quote: And that they ripped the toy out of his mouth. What a freaking dummy. He opened his mouth and I grabbed it. Look at you trying to use extreme words like "ripped" to play on people's emotions to show how horrible I am. You have been warned jerk, don't ever talk to me again. You know who you are. And to everyone else, kiss my ass. To all the people trying to be helpful and supportive, this is not for you. And if I get banned permanently for this then fine, maybe my life will be better for it.


----------



## onyx'girl

selzer said:


> I did not see the napkin video. I am not going to comment on it (as I did not see it), but I have rarely seen the people here be in such agreement in telling someone something very negative. Which means, that there has to be a lot of truth in what these people are trying to tell you Barbie.
> 
> I do not want for you to leave the forum. We all started somewhere with our dogs, and by watching how others treat their dogs, and how they work with their dogs, we can learn if we are open to the idea that we aren't perfect.
> 
> Negative feedback is a hard pill to swallow. I hope things simmer down now, and you can make something positive out of this. Maybe take a couple of days to relax, and then watch the vids again, and try to see what they are seeing. If that makes you a better owner, and a better trainer, it will be worth it.


This quote bears repeating after your recent post, barbie....and l apologize if my post previously was bullying. l am against bullying and you have been here in this thread. That said, please take selzers advice.
Take a break from here, it is not always a good place to be.


----------



## Saphire

selzer said:


> I did not see the napkin video. I am not going to comment on it (as I did not see it), but I have rarely seen the people here be in such agreement in telling someone something very negative. Which means, that there has to be a lot of truth in what these people are trying to tell you Barbie.
> 
> I do not want for you to leave the forum. We all started somewhere with our dogs, and by watching how others treat their dogs, and how they work with their dogs, we can learn if we are open to the idea that we aren't perfect.
> 
> Negative feedback is a hard pill to swallow. I hope things simmer down now, and you can make something positive out of this. Maybe take a couple of days to relax, and then watch the vids again, and try to see what they are seeing. If that makes you a better owner, and a better trainer, it will be worth it.


Very good observation and advice but it appears this is not happening, what a shame.

Look through the comments Barbie, some very honest and some harsh and think hard about why people reacted this way. If you can't understand why, with or without the bullying factor, you have missed an opportunity correct and never repeat. You don't have to hit or stab your dog to be abusive.


----------



## RockyK9

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Ahhh here it is. Well, you are right people. I am a horrible human being miserable lame excuse for a dog trainer, and captain suffers everyday living with me. With constant daily abuse. As someone mentioned... Was it nikkita? That I should rehome him yes? It is clearly visible even in a video where he is running away from me that he MUST be trying to get away from me. It's in no way a possibility that he is running away because maybe he just doesn't want to give the stick back because he's not ready to let go because he is excited? it's because he FEARS for his LIFE!! Because even though I have never hit him or harmed him, I yelled at him so CLEARLY the next step means I am going to stab him 57 times right? (Sarcasm) let's just forget that I freaking rescued him, from a neglected situation, weighing only 64 pounds, matted fur, and that I have spent every day training him, feeding him, exercising him, socializing him, and that today I spent 2 hours grooming him, removing the last bits of his matted fur, and washing him. And then I weighed him. He is 73 pounds today. We played fetch today, I walked him, and it was a great day. And THAT is more love thAn "talking nice" will ever be. Then I came online to see interesting news and surprise surprise!! My thread is back up about what a miserable freaking human I am and how abusive I am. Then I started feeling pains in my chest so I went to the E.R. I guess that's what I deserve right? And I was there till 3 am. Lovely.
> Maybe I will just give him away because he is so unhappy with me and I am damaging him so bad. And one day when he ends up abandoned or in a shelter, or killed, then he will be just another statistic. Suddenly living with me won't be so bad. Pass all the judgement you want haters. At the end of the day I RESCUED HIM!!! I!! ME!! Not you, I got off my ass and went to go see him. I paid cash to have him treated at the vet, and evaluated, insurance, and paid to have him groomed to remove the years of dirt and mats, and feces when I first got him. ME! Did you do this for him? Heck no! So hate as much as you want on me and when you go to bed at night you can cry your little eyes out about how captain must be suffering each night with such a monster animal abuser, but you dont live my life and you don't know how much I care for this dog and spoil him and give him everything he needs and more. I hope a moderator sees this thread and closes it. I am so sick of you judgemental jerks that think because you see one thing of someone yelling that they must yell everyday and this is how they are. My favorite quote: And that they ripped the toy out of his mouth. What a freaking dummy. He opened his mouth and I grabbed it. Look at you trying to use extreme words like "ripped" to play on people's emotions to show how horrible I am. You have been warned jerk, don't ever talk to me again. You know who you are. And to everyone else, kiss my ass. To all the people trying to be helpful and supportive, this is not for you. And if I get banned permanently for this then fine, maybe my life will be better for it.


 Defensive, not self aware and you don't seem to take any personal ownership for your mistakes. It may be a good idea to take a break from this board as others have suggested. Spend some time learning more about dog behaviour and training . I think it will really help you. Hope to see you back at some point.


----------



## Saphire

I need to say this as I think it's part of why people reacted the way they did. 

When you come to a forum like this and portray yourself as a professing trainer, and post a video like you did. People expect MUCH more from you as your a trainer and the kind of person they seek out when they have behaviour/training issues. Multiple threads telling members here to find a trainer. The expectations for you are higher therefore we don't expect to see a video so upsetting and so not what a good professional trainer would do to any dog. 

If you truly want to be and represent yourself as a trainer, you must watch your videos and understand why you saw these reactions. Then you need to find a trainer to mentor, guide and teach you. If you prefer to be angry and lash out at the world without ever understanding why it was so very wrong, you won't ever be that trainer.


----------



## Jax08

> I am so sick of you judgemental jerks that think because you see one thing of someone yelling that they must yell everyday and this is how they are.


I'm not one to be wordy to soothe someone else's ego. I would have said the same thing to you in real life. But I want to address this statement...

As a dog trainer, you purposely scared your dog to prove some point. A point that is beyond our comprehension and was totally pointless. Don't play the victim here. 

If you are going to post such things online, then you have to deal with the repercussions. Every person here was horrified at what they were watching. Doesn't that say anything to you about your actions?

A true dog trainer would never have done that to a dog. Ever. If you don't know that then I would highly encourage you to apprentice under a trainer and learn more about canine behavior.


----------



## d4lilbitz

I never saw the video, it was removed. I'm no trainer, but have rescued a male shepherd who was abused. I have also fostered several others. My male was very similar to Captain. In my case, Red was beaten and starved. When a dog comes from a situation like that, you as the owner, handler, foster, whatever should do everything in your power to build their confidence. You've had the dog for a couple months. It's still learning to trust you. Yelling as you did only sets you back. I have never heard of a professional trainer instructing owners to scold their dog like this. It's just not good advice. People on this forum to think you are a professional, will look at this and think this is the way to go. Anyone can become a professional trainer, but being a good one is the key.

I hope you are really able to learn from this thread. Not sure if you are a professional trainer and what your credentials to prove that, but everyone can learn. Its what makes us grow as dog owners. If you are serious about being a "good" trainer, find a mentor(s), watch them, learn and gain experience. I have to agree with what the others have said on this.


----------



## Sunflowers

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Ahhh here it is. Well, you are right people. I am a horrible human being miserable lame excuse for a dog trainer, and captain suffers everyday living with me. With constant daily abuse. As someone mentioned... Was it nikkita? That I should rehome him yes? It is clearly visible even in a video where he is running away from me that he MUST be trying to get away from me. It's in no way a possibility that he is running away because maybe he just doesn't want to give the stick back because he's not ready to let go because he is excited? it's because he FEARS for his LIFE!! Because even though I have never hit him or harmed him, I yelled at him so CLEARLY the next step means I am going to stab him 57 times right? (Sarcasm) let's just forget that I freaking rescued him, from a neglected situation, weighing only 64 pounds, matted fur, and that I have spent every day training him, feeding him, exercising him, socializing him, and that today I spent 2 hours grooming him, removing the last bits of his matted fur, and washing him. And then I weighed him. He is 73 pounds today. We played fetch today, I walked him, and it was a great day. And THAT is more love thAn "talking nice" will ever be. Then I came online to see interesting news and surprise surprise!! My thread is back up about what a miserable freaking human I am and how abusive I am. Then I started feeling pains in my chest so I went to the E.R. I guess that's what I deserve right? And I was there till 3 am. Lovely.
> Maybe I will just give him away because he is so unhappy with me and I am damaging him so bad. And one day when he ends up abandoned or in a shelter, or killed, then he will be just another statistic. Suddenly living with me won't be so bad. Pass all the judgement you want haters. At the end of the day I RESCUED HIM!!! I!! ME!! Not you, I got off my ass and went to go see him. I paid cash to have him treated at the vet, and evaluated, insurance, and paid to have him groomed to remove the years of dirt and mats, and feces when I first got him. ME! Did you do this for him? Heck no! So hate as much as you want on me and when you go to bed at night you can cry your little eyes out about how captain must be suffering each night with such a monster animal abuser, but you dont live my life and you don't know how much I care for this dog and spoil him and give him everything he needs and more. I hope a moderator sees this thread and closes it. I am so sick of you judgemental jerks that think because you see one thing of someone yelling that they must yell everyday and this is how they are. My favorite quote: And that they ripped the toy out of his mouth. What a freaking dummy. He opened his mouth and I grabbed it. Look at you trying to use extreme words like "ripped" to play on people's emotions to show how horrible I am. You have been warned jerk, don't ever talk to me again. You know who you are. And to everyone else, kiss my ass. To all the people trying to be helpful and supportive, this is not for you. And if I get banned permanently for this then fine, maybe my life will be better for it.



So, now you yell at forum members.

Allison, please take a step back and learn something. 
I was hoping you would come back humbled and admitting your mistakes, including posing as a dog trainer.

I guess we have to believe you when you show us who you really are.


----------



## GatorBytes

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> *Sorry I missed all these comments*. Was gone all day at the e.r. With what I thought was a heart problems. Doctors want me to follow up with primary care doctor and see if it is anxiety/panic related. Wonder why I am so panicked? Maybe because I am a horrible ass of a person? Let's see who was it that said that? I'll find the post give me a moment...


You didn't miss the comments. While all these horrified helpful people were posting, I thought geez, I wonder where Barbie is, did she shut down, tuck tail.

Nope, you were lurking on your thread around 930pm (EST), so 630 your time. Guess you can do that from your hospital bed with a smart phone.

Take Selzers advice. I didn't see the video. But I did see the loose leash walking. You are so harsh. That dog needs a much calmer, gentler handler then you.

I posted awhile back when you wanted a barking dog to rehome him. I could sense from your posts that you do not take dog ownership seriously. I feel you use this dog for you as an attention seeker, here on the forum, out in the world.

I hope your husband cuts the cord with this foster "project" of yours. 
I hope Captain finds a loving trusting home

He's so funny when he's being shamed??? Really, that speaks volumes about your integrity


----------



## pyratemom

Wow this is the first time I've been back to this thread since the first video was posted. I admit I couldn't watch the entire video either as I found it disturbing to watch a dog cower like that. A lot of people have posted their anger and thoughts regarding what they saw. I can only hope it will help others in training so they can read body language and know when to stop what they are doing. Sometimes examples of poor training can be used to a good end because they show the effect of poor training and what happens to the dog. Maybe it will make people think before they yell or overreact and actually hurt the dog's personality if it is a soft dog. I can only hope there is some good that comes from this thread before it gets shut down. 

By the way Sunflowers, you have been missed on the thread killers thread!


----------



## SuperG

The movie Mommie Dearest comes to mind regarding this fiasco.....

Your rebuttal/rationalization of this situation is very telling....trying to lay guilt on others via your medical/anxiety/panic situation along with your attempt to defend your actions because you rescued the dog does not change the reality of the situation....I'm sure this defense mechanism has been used many times by you throughout your life as well as you being subjected to the same treatment at impressionable moments in your life. 

This entire event took place with you at the helm....it is exactly as you designed it....ownership is 100% yours.

This is a tough forum in my opinion as many of the members truly know the dog and are incredibly experienced, educated, dedicated and have the results to back it up. Trying to fit in or compete with these "wizards" can be a delicate act. I believe if one represents themselves as they truly are in the learning curve and associated abilities they have earned, one will do just fine....anything else will be exposed and egos/feelings will be bruised. I have to kind of chuckle at myself in this regard because many a time when I get great advice from some of the very accomplished people in here, I apply their wisdom, make some gain and then think...this isn't so tough. Problem is, it is tough and many times my application of their advice is improperly employed because I am not them...I am just me...a student of this wonderful dog/human pursuit...but always striving to improve.

One last thought...I could almost guarantee this....rather than telling all your critics to shove off, you might solicit their advice and capitalize off their experience. If there is one thing I have found in here is most everyone is willing to share and help their fellow person. Yes, one has to cull through all the potential advice givers...but there is a wealth of quality information and help available in her. I'd also wager if you PMed your worst critic regarding this situation and asked for guidance to make your relationship with your dog better...you would find a helping hand.


SuperG


----------



## Chip18

SuperG said:


> The movie Mommie Dearest comes to mind regarding this fiasco.....


I can't top that. 



SuperG said:


> Your rebuttal/rationalization of this situation is very telling....trying to lay guilt on others via your medical/anxiety/panic situation along with your attempt to defend your actions because you rescued the dog does not change the reality of the situation....I'm sure this defense mechanism has been used many times by you throughout your life as well as you being subjected to the same treatment at impressionable moments in your life.
> 
> This entire event took place with you at the helm....it is exactly as you designed it....ownership is 100% yours.
> 
> This is a tough forum in my opinion as many of the members truly know the dog and are incredibly experienced, educated, dedicated and have the results to back it up. Trying to fit in or compete with these "wizards" can be a delicate act. I believe if one represents themselves as they truly are in the learning curve and associated abilities they have earned, one will do just fine....anything else will be exposed and egos/feelings will be bruised. I have to kind of chuckle at myself in this regard because many a time when I get great advice from some of the very accomplished people in here, I apply their wisdom, make some gain and then think...this isn't so tough. Problem is, it is tough and many times my application of their advice is improperly employed because I am not them...I am just me...a student of this wonderful dog/human pursuit...but always striving to improve.
> 
> One last thought...I could almost guarantee this....rather than telling all your critics to shove off, you might solicit their advice and capitalize off their experience. If there is one thing I have found in here is most everyone is willing to share and help their fellow person. Yes, one has to cull through all the potential advice givers...but there is a wealth of quality information and help available in her. I'd also wager if you PMed your worst critic regarding this situation and asked for guidance to make your relationship with your dog better...you would find a helping hand.
> 
> 
> SuperG


Sound advice, I'll just add...


----------



## Steve Strom

Martemchik summed things up pretty well. The whole thing about "I think my dog was protection trained, but don't ask me why, tee hee hee" because he attacked a small kid unprovoked is about as bad as it gets. Then to repeat it ? I don't really care about you screeching at him like that or that you can't comprehend the subtle reasons that could cause him to play keep away with a stick.

Its that your completely delusional about the whole barking/protective bit to a level thats dangerous and you seem to think its cute.


----------



## SkoobyDoo

There are some awesome books I'd recommend you to read Barbieloves!

The Other End of the Leash | Dog Training Book | Patricia McConnell This is an amazing book and can open your eyes to how your dog is feeling about what you are doing!

Another great one to look at is Temple Grandin's book
http://www.grandin.com/inc/animals....w.grandin.com/inc/animals.in.translation.html

I hope you get guidance on how to properly deal with animals. Your relationship with Captain can be salvaged but only if you change your way of thinking.
If you can't do that then I too believe you you should rehome him! He is too soft of a dog emotionally to take your verbal abuse.


----------



## pyratemom

SkoobyDoo said:


> There are some awesome books I'd recommend you to read Barbieloves!
> 
> The Other End of the Leash | Dog Training Book | Patricia McConnell This is an amazing book and can open your eyes to how your dog is feeling about what you are doing!
> 
> Another great one to look at is Temple Grandin's book
> http://www.grandin.com/inc/animals....w.grandin.com/inc/animals.in.translation.html
> 
> I hope you get guidance on how to properly deal with animals. Your relationship with Captain can be salvaged but only if you change your way of thinking.
> If you can't do that then I too believe you you should rehome him! He is too soft of a dog emotionally to take your verbal abuse.


Both of these books are excellent and really do open your eyes on things you might not have known. Good suggestion.


----------



## Stonevintage

I yelled at my dog one day. I lost it because I was scared. She came around the corner with a pair of well chewed reading glasses in her mouth. I was so scared because both the glass lenses were missing and I thought we were headed for an emergency trip to the vet.

I yelled once, she walked about 5 feet away and crouched down. I thought oh no, I just sent her into total shut down. I felt horrible. That was the first and last time I will ever allow myself to loose control like that. I called her over for lots of hugs and "it's ok's". She forgave me and even helped me find the missing lenses. Thank heaven they were both intact. 

Now, then she picks up something she shouldn't have, I just take it from her, say no in a normal tone of voice and replace it immediately with one of her toys and say good girl. Seems to be working just fine with her. She's almost entirely quit picking up random stuff but like everything else, it was a process that took time.


----------



## martemchik

Truthfully…most people that want to be training dogs, shouldn’t be reading books or scrolling through the internet. Why? Because the majority of people cannot take what they read, and apply it to their own dog. Most people, will actively look for signs in their dog that the dog is doing whatever the book is saying. Without the hands on experience, you’ll never truly understand what a dog might be thinking or doing whatever it is doing which is a problem.

We have the same problem on this forum with many of the popular “buzz” words that are used. Drive, nerve, defense, civil, prey, ect. Until you see the various levels in 100s of dogs, you have no idea what you’re talking about. But on this forum, levels of different things are constantly talked about by people that have owned/trained a very small handful of animals.

I’m quite surprised it’s taken this big of a mistake/post by Barbie to finally get this kind of response. A person that has constantly advertised themselves as a professional trainer, has time and time again given terrible advice or made comments that have led me, and I’m sure others to question her qualifications. Yet no one has really said anything…I’m assuming because this forum is quite “social” and when the inner circle decides they do like you, or you’re a “nice” person, they’ll ignore many comments which they would jump on someone else for making.

It’s that advice that worries me more than anything…constantly see new posters agreeing with terrible information, and unfortunately for whatever reason, other people don’t say anything. Maybe this will finally be the straw that broke the camel’s back.

Even today in this thread… http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/544586-lunged-trainer-2.html she decides to make a comment about another trainer and how the person should get their money back. Sorry…but if you’re truly a professional, you don’t make comments like that about your competition. Let your own knowledge, ability, and track record speak for itself. There’s a reason why there are quite a few people on this forum that are actively training dogs, get paid for training other people’s dogs, and don’t advertise those facts. They don’t need to. They give solid advice without needing to tell people that they’re this or that.

And in regards to bullying...this has all been constructive criticism. From everyone. The part about rehoming the dog? Probably did go too far...but then again, Barbie has told other members to rehome or not get a dog plenty of times without ever meeting them and reading 3 sentences that they've typed. My best advice for her is to get off the computer, stop talking about what she's done, what she wants to do, and get out and do it. I'm still waiting for Captain to dive off a dock at some point...


----------



## pyratemom

Stonevintage said:


> I yelled at my dog one day. I lost it because I was scared. She came around the corner with a pair of well chewed reading glasses in her mouth. I was so scared because both the glass lenses were missing and I thought we were headed for an emergency trip to the vet.
> 
> I yelled once, she walked about 5 feet away and crouched down. I thought oh no, I just sent her into total shut down. I felt horrible. That was the first and last time I will ever allow myself to loose control like that. I called her over for lots of hugs and "it's ok's". She forgave me and even helped me find the missing lenses. Thank heaven they were both intact.
> 
> Now, then she picks up something she shouldn't have, I just take it from her, say no in a normal tone of voice and replace it immediately with one of her toys and say good girl. Seems to be working just fine with her. She's almost entirely quit picking up random stuff but like everything else, it was a process that took time.


I know probably everyone has made that mistake when scared suddenly that their dog may be in danger from whatever it was doing. It is a natural response but you knew it and you "felt horrible". You made an effort to soothe the dog and then found the lenses. The fact is that a person who goes on for some time yelling at the dog is not reacting, they are acting like they want to. Yelling at a dog is like yelling at a baby. They don't understand the words but they understand the loud scary tone. I admit I got scared when Raina had a huge iguana in her mouth. I grabbed her collar and yelled Oust louder than I normally would, but she dropped the iguana and I praised her that she was a good girl for listening. The iguana left quickly needless to say. I would not normally yell a command but I was afraid that tail was going to hit her eye as it was flashing around and I turned into worried mom.


----------



## SkoobyDoo

To clarify, those books helped me change my views and philosophies regarding dogs and what they do, they didn't help me train my dogs per se! 
They are wonderful for gaining perspective into the canine and animal mind. Which is why they are more useful to someone like Barbieloves than an actual training book!


----------



## MamaofLEO

Stonevintage said:


> I yelled at my dog one day. I lost it because I was scared. She came around the corner with a pair of well chewed reading glasses in her mouth. I was so scared because both the glass lenses were missing and I thought we were headed for an emergency trip to the vet.
> 
> I yelled once, she walked about 5 feet away and crouched down. I thought oh no, I just sent her into total shut down. I felt horrible. That was the first and last time I will ever allow myself to loose control like that. I called her over for lots of hugs and "it's ok's". She forgave me and even helped me find the missing lenses. Thank heaven they were both intact.
> 
> Now, then she picks up something she shouldn't have, I just take it from her, say no in a normal tone of voice and replace it immediately with one of her toys and say good girl. Seems to be working just fine with her. She's almost entirely quit picking up random stuff but like everything else, it was a process that took time.


Isn't it amazing how (and is there really any debate?) in sync and senstive our pups are with us in terms of our control (examples: walking on leash--they sense our emotion, our sadness--they "comfort" by laying against/on you, our anger--they cower). 

One of the hardest things that I have had to alter is my reaction when Leo is "naughty". I never (or hope I never) react with a yell or tone outside of normal. Their sensitivity to us is really amazing.


----------



## Lilie

MamaofLEO said:


> One of the hardest things that I have had to alter is my reaction when Leo is "naughty". I never (or hope I never) react with a yell or tone outside of normal. Their sensitivity to us is really amazing.


Have you ever choked on something? Like water going down 'the wrong hole'? I'm amazed how dogs react when you are coughing like that. But when you have a bad cold and are coughing, they watch you like you are annoying them.


----------



## MamaofLEO

Lilie said:


> Have you ever choked on something? Like water going down 'the wrong hole'? I'm amazed how dogs react when you are coughing like that. But when you have a bad cold and are coughing, they watch you like you are annoying them.


Totally, Lilie! I think if they could, they'd Heimlick you themselves! 

I swear, I think my older dog rolls his eyes when I have a cold. He is like, "I am over 95 (human) years old. Talk to me when you hit that milestone. Now give my a bully stick."


----------



## Stonevintage

"Yelling at a dog is like yelling at a baby. They don't understand the words, but they understand the loud scary tone". Pyratemom

Well said. This is why I just ordered one of the books recommended by SkoobyDoo. I looked up the author, her experience and the content focus. If I can gain a bit of insight, that can only help with whatever training method I use.


----------



## Lilie

MamaofLEO said:


> Totally, Lilie! I think if they could, they'd Heimlick you themselves!
> 
> I swear, I think my older dog rolls his eyes when I have a cold. He is like, "I am over 95 (human) years old. Talk to me when you hit that milestone. Now give my a bully stick."


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Well. Some people on here have been helpful. Period. 

Some people on here have been bullying but spin it like they are trying to be helpful, but then they insult you with their last words. Thanks I guess? 

Some people have been downright harassing me and bullying me. Anyway, I am so through with all of this. This probably won't be up for long, but for those of you who have not harassed me and have been kind and helpful I would like to post this to show (thank you) . My decision is to no longer participate in this forum. I would like to be banned. So I am about to say a lot of things on a lot of threads that are ban worthy even if it is not my feelings. Thank you again one last time to the supportive people.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Lilie

Ok, that escalated quickly.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

Lilie said:


> Ok, that escalated quickly.


My thoughts exactly! Where's a meme when you need it?


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Lilie said:


> Ok, that escalated quickly.


Just wait until you see what she is having for dinner


----------



## Lilie

:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Bella67

Lilie said:


> Ok, that escalated quickly.


^^^^^^


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## GatorDog

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Just wait until you see what she is having for dinner



Lmao that's too funny


----------



## Stonevintage

Tourettes? Not..... just a tantrum.


----------



## Lilie

Barbie, just walk away from your computer, hon.


----------



## Jax08

I love it when you speak in asterisks.


----------



## Bella67

Found it


----------



## Jack's Dad

Get some help.


----------



## dmom

Barbie, so instead of taking responsibility and controlling your own behavior by just not participating on the forum your looking for someone else to control your behavior for you and ban you.......yep thats mature.


----------



## Hineni7

I think it is time for everyone to let the thread be... All that can be said has been said (at least that has the potential to be helpful) and it is time for things to cool down - get thought out... If postings keep coming egging on a response it can feel like badgering... If we just let it stop here, then perhaps good can come from all the excellent advice given and we don't lose a forum member who probably feels ganged up on - whether it is legitimate or not... just a thought....


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Jax08

Why not just leave the site? Because self control is for sissies?


----------



## SkoobyDoo

None of this is going to help the dog. The dog should be everyone's primary concern


----------



## MamaofLEO

Yikes.

:-(


----------



## Jack's Dad

Barbie. Please get off and see a mental health therapist. What you are doing is so unhealthy.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Bella67

Barbie, just get off of the computer. This isn't doing you any good, I see what you changed your picture to on your profile also. Not mature at all.


----------



## SuperG

Wow.....that's all I have....


SuperG


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ******** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****,**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Bella67 said:


> Barbie, just get off of the computer. This isn't doing you any good, I see what you changed your picture to on your profile also. Not mature at all.


Shut up **** I'm trying to get banned. I wasn't the one who REHOMED my dog i just got! Clever you cleared out your signature so no one asks you what happened to Chloe? I still have my dog! You shouldn't even be saying anything to me. What kind of a person gets a new dog if they know they are going to move and can't keep both!?


----------



## Lilie

Barb, getting banned isn't the answer. Get off the computer and calm down. Don't come back if that's what you wish.


----------



## Bella67

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Shut up **** I'm trying to get banned. I wasn't the one who REHOMED my dog i just got! Clever you cleared out your signature so no one asks you what happened to Chloe? I still have my dog! You shouldn't even be saying anything to me. What kind of a person gets a new dog if they know they are going to move and can't keep both!?


Oh get over yourself Barbie. You don't know anything about me, nor nothing I have been through. But I do know something about you, you are one SICK person. You should not have to privilege to own a dog.


----------



## SuperG

I'm getting scared ...somebody hold me....


SuperG


----------



## Lilie

superg said:


> i'm getting scared ...somebody hold me....
> 
> 
> Superg


alpha roll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

I think maybe we should all just let this thread go...

Susan


----------

